# Rutenablage -> erster Versuch



## B.O.S. (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte eine low cost Rutenablage bauen.
Diese sollte aus Aluminiumvierkantrohre, etwas Holz, Gewindeschrauben, Muttern bestehen.

Aluminiumvierkantrohre, gibt es z.B. bei ebay für 4 € / m.
Wenn ich 6 m benötige, wäre der Preis bei 24 €.
Holz, mehr als 5 € dürfte es nicht kosten.
Schrauben u. Muttern = 8 €

Gesamt = 37 € 

Und hier das Vorhaben:
*
So sollte die Rutenablage dann aussehen:*






*
Nun sieht die Rutenablage 1 so aus:*





Dazu muss gesagt werden, dass man die Löcher ganz einfach mit einer  Bohrmaschiene mit entsprechenden Aufsatz rausgebohrt bekommt.
Wenn man das erste Holz, mit den Löchern hat, dann muss man unter dieses  Holzstück, ein anderes Holzstück "gleiche Länge und Breite" leimen,  oder verschrauben.

Nun sieht man auf diesem Bild zudem, dass ich das Aluminiumvierkantrohr, mit der Rutenablage 1 verschraube.
So dass der Griff, nicht durch die Schrauben beschädigt wird, etwas Silikon draufmachen.

*Rutenablage 2:*







Denke mal ist selbsterklärend.

*Rutenablage 2, mit 2 Standbeinen:*






*und so sieht es aus, wenn ein Aluminiumvierkantrohr im anderen ist:*


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Du brauchst entweder einen Anschlag für die Rohre, damit die Rohre im Worscht Case nicht komplett auseinanderrutschen können oder du verbindest die Rohre miteinander (Bsp. über eine Kette). 

Dann brauchst du noch einen Haken in der Mitte um das ganze zu beschweren. Verfolge ja mittlerweile alle deine Threads und bei dem was du vorhast, brauchst eine Beschwerung, sonst liegt Ruckzuck der Pod mit beiden Ruten um.


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

servus,

nix gegen dein vorhaben, etwas günstiges selbst zu bauen... jedoch glaub ich kaum...das deine idee wirklich funzt...bissanzeige, stabilität, gewicht, transport etc. für das doppelte ca. 70 bekommst du (mit ein wenig geduld) das JRC pod...das sollte deinen ansprüchen doch genügen und deckt viele bereiche des angels ab...
die idee an sich, sich eben gedanken zu machen und zu tüfteln...:m

mfg denny


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Meinst das Euro Rod Pod?

@TE: schaut nicht schlecht aus, zumindest die Idee ist schon recht gut. Mußt wirklich aber wirklich darauf achten, sofern Du das baust, das Stabilität des Pods gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

servus,

das hier meine ich - sofern die frage an mich ging...

http://cgi.ebay.de/JRC-X-Lite-Tri-A...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item35aae8add8

mfg denny


----------



## B.O.S. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Wenn ich die Standfüße in einem anderen Winkel nehme, so dürfte sich das aufliegende Gewicht besser verlagern.

Daher denke ich mal, dass es schon stabil ist.

@*LahnDöbel *Jedoch muss ich bei das Pod noch etwas beschweren, sonst kippt es beim Windstoß schon um. Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht

Wenn jemand wüsste, woher ich günstig Aluminiumvierkantrohre herbekomme, als her mit dem Tip.

Werde dann selbstverständlich noch die Bilder online stellen "wenn das Basteln beginnt" 

Cu Andy


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

servus,

vllt. wirst du hier fündig...

http://www.aluminium-profile.org/profile/profile.php?gclid=CP_OmPrI9aICFRArDgodc1nWjg

mfg denny


----------



## Eruzione (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

servus,

gut, das war wohl nix - hab ich überlesen...eventl hier noch was

http://www.alu-spezi.de/shop/category_33/Vierkantrohr-AlMgSi05,F22.html?shop_param=cid=&

mfg denny


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Alternativ für 70 Euro (Angebot) beim UlliDulli:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110406777285

Im Einsatz:








Da brauchste nicht viel rumbasteln, bekommst sogar noch eine Tragetasche dabei. 
Vorallem es funktioniert! 

Bei den Bastelaktionen ist doch immer irgendetwas was nicht passt oder funktioniert oder kaputtgeht, was dann wieder mit Nacharbeit verbunden ist. Ebenso benötigt dein Vorhaben Zeit, das passende Werkzeug (evtl. muss man da noch was besorgen, was wiederum Geld kostet) und du wirst wahrscheinlich am Ende noch jede Menge an Material übrig haben.


----------



## B.O.S. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Ich will nicht das Rad neu erfinden, sondern selbst was basteln .

Wieso denn nicht #c

Werkzeug habe ich, aber noch kein Material


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Ich will nicht das Rad neu erfinden, sondern  selbst was basteln .
> 
> Wieso denn nicht #c
> 
> Werkzeug habe ich, aber noch kein Material


Weil du für eine Hand voll Euro mehr ein fertiges Teil bekommst, bei dem  du auch mal einen Pieper draufmontieren kannst, sowie ihn  zusammenschieben kannst oder aber auch die Neigung ändern kannst. Ebenso  bekommst eine Tragetasche dabei. Brauchst keine Stunden in der Garage  zu verbrigen, Material bei X Firmen beziehen (immer noch Versandkosten  zahlen) und am Ende haste 3 Kilo Schrott da stehen.

Kannst natürlich Daniel Düsentrieb spielen, kein Problem, jedem das Seine!


----------



## B.O.S. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hm,
also die Aluminiumvierkantrohre bekomme ich in Grießheim.
Dort hat sogar mein Vater seine Aluminiumvierkantrohre her.


Holz bekomme ich beim Holz Becker bei uns in Pfungstadt.

Und wegen den Gewindeschrauben und Muttern, werde diese beim Farbenkraut in Darmstadt holen.

Ich bespreche dies jedoch nochmal mit meinem Vater, ob es sinnvoll ist, diesen Rutenhalter zu bauen.

Weil wir gerade schon beim Bissanzeiger sind.
Bissanzeiger werde ich auch selbst bauen.
Hab zum Glück einen gelernten Elektroniker an der Hand.

Funktionsprinzip recht simpel.

Man hat einen Kreis.
Im Winkel von jeweils 45 °, ist eine Ausbuchtung.
Also habe ich 4 Ausbuchtungen.

Zieht der Fisch an der Schnur, löst dieser eine Selbsthaltung aus Transistoren aus, da die Ausbuchtung gegen einen Schalter haut bzw. schlägt.
Da jetzt die Selbsthaltung aktiv ist, leuchtet eine Leuchtdiode auf.
Will man nicht mehr, das die Leuchtdiode leuchtet, deaktiviert man dies einfach wieder per Knopfdruck.

Der Schalter muss wiegesagt beim leichtesten Kontakt auslösen.
Bei der Leuchtdiode könnte man parallel dazu, noch einen Potentiometer und einen Summer installieren, jedoch würde dann der Bissanzeiger teurer werden

Je nachdem, was für einen Durchmesser der Kreis hat, reagiert er auch  anderst, denn durch Durchmessererhöhung, ändert sich ja auch der Umfang  des Kreises und demzufolge die Schnurfolge, die abgezogen wird, bis der Bissanzeiger das leuchten anfängt

Werde dieses Projekt dann auch noch online stellen.

Achso, dieser Bissanzeiger, wird dann mit 3 AA Batterien betrieben. Versorgungsspannung 4.5 Volt.

Diese Bissanzeiger kosten "von der Elektronik her", gerade mal 2 €.

Verkleiden werde ich die Elektronik mit Holz.

Mal schauen, was der Kumpel von mir noch vorhat, bezüglich um die Elektronik zu schützen vor Nässe.
Da gibt es bestimmt einen Wasserabweisenden und hitzebeständigen Lack.

Edit: Wer sich im Programmieren noch etwas auskennt.
Da ja eine Selbsthaltung aktiv ist, kann man ganz einfach einen Atmega Mikrocontroller verwenden.
Da jetzt ein Strom beim Mikrocontroller eingeht:
a) man zählt bei einer Dauerschleife eine Variabele hoch
Ist der Variabelenwert geringer, leuchtet grüne Leuchtdiode
Ist der Variabelenwert erreicht, deaktiviert man die grüne Leuchtdiode wieder

Dies geht, indem man einen Ausgang, bei einem Eingangsstrom des Mikrocontrollers aktiviert.

Das nachleuchten hat den Sinn, auch verpennte Bisse anzuzeigen.

oder Variante b)
Man nimmt den aktuellen Timerwert und addiert was hinzu.




Ich bastele halt gerne .
Außerdem benötige ich mal Abwechslung, denn 1/2 Jahre Umschulung "bis jetzt", die saugen schon an der Substanz.

Man brennt darauf, mal wieder was eigenständig hinzubekommen, wenn man vorher handwerklich tätig war.

Vielleicht könnte mir noch jemand mitteilen, wo ich diese Innengewinde herbekomme, wie sie bei Rod Pods oder stink normale Rutenhalter gibt, wo man dann die Bissanzeiger usw. draufchrauben kann.

Um was für ein Gewindetyp handelt es sich hierbei und wie groß ist der Durchmesser?


----------



## B.O.S. (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Welche Funktionen haben diese Dinger?
Wenn nur eine Leuchtdiode leuchtet, auf jedem Fall.

Wenn ich noch einen Potentiometer und Summer verbaue, bin ich auch bei 10 €.

Ich werde diese Sachen auf jedem Fall bauen, denn nach schwerer Krankheit bin ich wieder auf dem Dampfer.

Demzufolge ist auch zu erklären, weshalb ich sooooooo lange hier nicht mehr aktiv war.

Cu Andy

Achso, wegen dem Innengewinde.
Was für eins ist es: 1/4 oder 3/8?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Edelstahl-Reduzi...mkomponenten_Heizung&var=&hash=item76bec50bd0

Dieses wäre z.B ideal zum verbauen

Aber ihr habt recht, diese Aluminiumvierkantrohre sind schweine teuer.

Hab grad was gefunden:
Abmessung : 30 x 30 x 2,0
Gewicht:  0,605 kg / m
Preis 10 € /m 

bumm.

Wenn ich 6 solcher Stangen benötige, bin ich bei 60 €, also lohnt sich das nicht, außer ich finde einen günstigeren Produzenten.

Naja, das mit den Bissanzeigern bleibt aber so.

Man könnte auch anstelle der Aluminiumvierkantrohre, stink normale Holz bzw. Aluminiumstecken nehmen, aber man kann diese dann nicht verstellen :-(

Muss selbst mal gucken, ob es mit den Holz-Aluminiumstecken hinhaut, aber  man kann das Konstrukt, dann in der Höhe verstellen, indem man die 2 Beine verstellt.

*Hier ein Bild, wie es dann aussieht:*





Hab grad sogar 1,5 m lange Aluminiumteleskopstiele gefunden 

http://www.jebe.de/Friseurbedarf/Fr...nId=&a=article&ProdNr=2171404&t=4&c=462&p=462


----------



## Prinzchen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> Man hat einen Kreis.
> Im Winkel von jeweils 45 °, ist eine Ausbuchtung.
> Also habe ich 4 Ausbuchtungen.


 
Überleg dir das mit dem Selberbasteln besser noch einmal.
Ein Kreis hat 360°. Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## B.O.S. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Natürlich sind es 90 ° und keine 45 °, ist passiert, da es gestern abend noch geschrieben wurde.

Schuldigung


----------



## Zusser (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> [...]
> Funktionsprinzip recht simpel.
> [...]


Da hast du völlig recht.
Das Problem ist die praktische Umsetzung, will sagen die Mechanik.
Die Elektronik eines solchen Bissanzeigers ist absolut trivial:
Ein Mikrocontroller, der Impulse verarbeitet, die durch eine sich bewegende Angelschnur erzeugt werden und passende Aktoren (LED, Piepser, Lautsprecher, Raketenwerfer) passend ansteuert.



B.O.S. schrieb:


> [...]
> Zieht der Fisch an der Schnur, löst dieser eine Selbsthaltung aus Transistoren aus, da die Ausbuchtung gegen einen Schalter haut bzw. schlägt.[...]


Lass mich raten du bist/warst mal Elektriker?
Wegen der Selbsthaltung und so.|bla:

Das mit dem Schalter und der Ausbuchtung klingt auch etwas seltsam.

Mein Tip (ich will ja nicht nur nörgeln):
Entweder tastetet du mit einer Lichtschranke eine Lochscheibe ab, die von der Schnur angetrieben wird, oder (besser) du verwendest einen Hallsensor. Die Impulse für den Hallsensor könnten Magnete generieren, die durch die abziehende Schnur bewegt werden.
Damit könntest du den Bissanzeiger zuverlässig Wasserdicht konstruieren.



B.O.S. schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Schalter muss wiegesagt beim leichtesten Kontakt auslösen.


Das wird er aber nicht. Mit einem mechanischen Schalter wirst du das Problem nicht lösen können. Alternativen: Siehe oben.



B.O.S. schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei der Leuchtdiode könnte man parallel dazu, noch einen Potentiometer und einen Summer installieren, jedoch würde dann der Bissanzeiger teurer werden


Unsinn, ein Poti und ein Piezo-Piepser kosten fast nichts.
Das Problem des Potis ist eher, dass das nicht wasserdicht ist.

Drum gibts bei kommerziellen Produkten so merkwürdige Lösungen für die Lautstärkeregelung wie Lochscheiben.

Wenn du etwas selbst machen willst, dann mach es billiger oder besser als die kommerziellen Produkte.
Billiger als China schaffst du es nicht. 

Also solltest du es besser machen. Wieso nicht einen Bissanzeiger mit MP3 Signaltönen?
Mit Messung der beim Run durchgezogenen Schnurlänge?
Nachtlichtfunktion mit von der Umgebungshelligkeit abhängiger Leuchtstärke?



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Achso, dieser Bissanzeiger, wird dann mit 3 AA Batterien betrieben. Versorgungsspannung 4.5 Volt.


Besser eine AA-Zelle mit Spannungshochsetzer. Damit kannst du die Batterie problemlos leernuckeln bis auf unter 0,7V.
Oder wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist nimm 2 Zellen, die genügen doch, dem AVR (am billigsten ein ATTiny) reichen 2V auch schon aus.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## B.O.S. (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Bin Hobby Elektroniker und Programmierer #h

Kumpel meint "ist gelernter Elektroniker", dass es am besten wäre, den Bissanzeiger mit einem Druckknopf aufzubauen, da schon das geringste Licht reicht, einen Fototransistor auszlösen.
Sprich sonst hätte ich ja eine Infrarotled und einen Fototransistor hergenommen.

Achso, ich werde erst einmal einen "einfachen" Bissanzeiger aufbauen.

Werde selbstverständlich den Rutenhalter "Modell 2" und 2 Bissanzeiger bauen.

Ich würde nur gerne wissen, was für ein Gewinde verwendet wird bei den "im HAndel" erhältlichen Bissanzeigern.

Naja, am 31.7 beginnt das Basteln.
Selbstverständlich werde ich einen ausführlichen Bericht darüber online stellen


----------



## Prinzchen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne wissen, was für ein Gewinde verwendet wird bei den "im HAndel" erhältlichen Bissanzeigern.


 
Ich meine, ich habe mal irgendwo von englischem Gewinde in 3/8" (Zoll) gelesen...


----------



## heinmama (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hallo,
ich moechte auch mal was dazu sagen:

1. nicht immer rummeckern das man es billiger irgendwo bekommt, ich finde  eigene Erfahrung zu machen ist wichtig, und bringt einen persoenlich immer weiter#6#6#6#6.

Theoretiker die selber keinen Nagel in die Butter hauen koennen gibt es genug. Theoretiker die Praxiserfahrung haben sind eine Seltenheit, und werden haenderingend gesucht.#6

2. Eigene Konstruktionen sind im Durchschnitt stabiler wie die man kauft und hinterher auch reparabel. Einige Rod Pod Gestelle sind mit Kunststoff Spritzteilen hergestellt. Ein Knacks und es ist kaputt und nicht reperabel, einfach zum :v:v:v.


Nun zu der Konstruktion:

Als verstellbare Beine kannst Du evtl. TeleskopBesenstiele zweckentfremden(Tedi so um die 3,50 Euronen) die Du in eine Halterung aus Va Resten befestigst. Somit ist auch das Thema mit dem feststellen vom Tisch. Unten ein paar Erdspitzen aus Kunststoff(ist billig bei Ebay) dran, fertig ist die Laube#6.

Das mit dem Gewinde an den Bissanzeigern kannst Du vernachlaessigen, da Du die auch selber bauen moechtest.
Das Gewinde brauchst ja nicht 3/8 Zoll nehmen. M10 ist genausogut und hat den Vorteil das Du eine passende Gewindebuchse einsetzen kannst.

Viel Spass noch bei Deinem Projekt.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## dpj_de (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Servus,
ich finde es hat was, wenn meine solche Sachen selbst bauen kann und will - man ist dan stolz auf das eigene - uanabhängig von dem, ob man besseres günstiger kaufen kann. Gerade, wenn man eine "traumatische" Erfahrung (du schreibst was von einer langen Krankheit) hinter sich hat, dann muss man sich beweisen, dass man noch lebt. - Jeder macht da was anderes - ich habe den Angelschein gemacht  . Auf alle Fäklle viel Spass und ERfolg bei Deinem Projekt!
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Boendall (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Prinzchen schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich habe mal irgendwo von englischem Gewinde in 3/8" (Zoll) gelesen...


 
Fast richtig 

Gewinde der handelsüblichen Bissanzeiger etc ist BSF (Britisch Standard Feingewinde) 3/8"



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ....Theoretiker die selber keinen Nagel in die Butter hauen koennen gibt es genug. Theoretiker die Praxiserfahrung haben sind eine Seltenheit, und werden haenderingend gesucht.#6
> 
> 2. Eigene Konstruktionen sind im Durchschnitt stabiler wie die man kauft und hinterher auch reparabel. Einige Rod Pod Gestelle sind mit Kunststoff Spritzteilen hergestellt. Ein Knacks und es ist kaputt und nicht reperabel, einfach zum :v:v:v.....


 
Wobei man nicht unbedingt einen Weg suchen sollte, die Kunststoffteile zu reparieren, sondern nachzubauen/ersetzen.


----------



## Prinzchen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Boendall schrieb:


> Fast richtig
> 
> Gewinde der handelsüblichen Bissanzeiger etc ist BSF (Britisch Standard Feingewinde) 3/8".


 
Danke, wieder was gelernt. #6


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hey,
sowas selbst zu bauen ist doch gar nicht so abwegig, genau aus dem 2. Grund den heinmama beschrieben hat!
Ich baue auch gerne solche Sachen und die sind meistens bei weitem besser als das, was ich für das gleiche Geld im Laden bekomme#6.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916
Das ist mein Feederarm! Material hat 15 Euro gekostet, steht bombenfest das Ding#6.

Zu deinem Projekt:
Holz als Rutenauflage bzw. generell Holz ist bei solchen Dingen m.M. nach, extrem ungeeignet. Das liegt daran das Holz 1.) nicht witterungs beständig ist, 2.) Holz nicht wirklich "stabil" ist und 3.) Holz nicht so "fest" ist wie Metall, d.h. das Verbindungen mit der Zeit "ausleiern". Also das Gewinde verschleissen oder Löcher sich "erweitern".
Besser ist es, die Rutenhalter hier wirklich im Laden zu kaufen und dann auf die Vierkantstange aufzuschrauben, oder das ganze aus Alu zu machen#6.
Das mit den Teleskop-Besenstielen halte ich ebenfalls nicht für allzu stabil. Da ist die Lösung mit den Vierkantrohren besser, ich würde sogar dazu neigen runde Rohre zu nehmen, da sie sich leichter befestigen lassen. So kannst du z.b. in ein solches Rohr oben ein Gewinde schneiden und dann in ein Stück Alu "einschrauben". 
Das wären so die Hauptdinge die ich anders machen würde!

Greetz FF


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hey,
> sowas selbst zu bauen ist doch gar nicht so abwegig, genau aus dem 2. Grund den heinmama beschrieben hat!...


Das ist der springende Punkt: Individualität maßgeschneidert, stabil, reparabel.



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> ...Ich baue auch gerne solche Sachen und die sind meistens bei weitem besser als das, was ich für das gleiche Geld im Laden bekomme#6.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916
> Das ist mein Feederarm! Material hat 15 Euro gekostet, steht bombenfest das Ding#6....


Dei Feederarm ist für meinen Begriff ein schlechtes Beispiel, denn in dem Kostenpunkt muss ich dir widersprechen.
Ne Eigenlösung ist, wenn man es kann, einer Lösung von der Stange meist überlegen, wegen der schon genannten Punkte, aber billiger oder genauso teuer wie die Lösung aus der Massenproduktion, ist sie so gut wie nie.
Ich habe schon richtig viele Sachen selber gebaut und habe mein selbst gesetztes Budget, fast noch immer überschritten, von dem was eine Fertiglösung aus dem Geschäft gekostet hätte, ganz zu schweigen.
Dein Feederarm war ein guter Griff, da bist du günstig weggekommen, hast ne tolle Lösung erschaffen und bewiesen, dass du was drauf hast. Aber glaub nun nicht, dass es dir noch allzuoft gelingen wird, für's selbe Geld wie aus dem Laden was besseres zu bauen.
Wenn das so einfach wäre, gäbe es mehr Manufakturen in Deutschland und es gäbe wieder für alle Arbeit.
Ich bin z.B. schon ne Weile länger dabei, mir eine Angelhandkarre zu bauen und weiß nicht, ob ich sie in diesem Jahr noch fertig gestellt, geschweige denn hier präsentiert bekomme und was soll ich sagen: Grundfläche 60cm auf 60cm, Baumaterial: Siebdruckplatte in 9mm u. 12mm, Skelettleichtbauweise, Anstrich in matt flecktarn geplant, Luftbereifung in 300mm Durchmesser. Kostenpunkt *bis jetzt* >120 Euro (Materialkosten).
Dafür bekommt man schon nen tollen geräumigen Trolley bei Ulli Dulli usw..
Der Eigenbau hält die nächsten 30 Jahre ohne Probleme, aber günstig ist bestimmt was anderes.
Ne Eigenbaulösung ist immer da gut, wo der Markt nix anbietet, so wie man(n) es will, aber kann kostentechnisch nur mit Auftragseinzelanfertigung konkurieren, weil man sich selbst keinen Stundenlohn zahlen muss.


Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit den Teleskop-Besenstielen halte ich ebenfalls nicht für allzu stabil...



Ganz richtig, die Wandstärke von den Dingern ist erfahrungsgemäß ein Witz. So ein Rohr braucht nur beim Transport irgendwo gegen zu schlagen oder ein bischen gedrückt zu werden und schon hast du die Schwachstelle, an der das Rohr bei Belastung sofort knickt und bricht.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hey,
ich glaub bei solchen Dingen kommt es immer darauf an WAS man baut! So eine Karre ist was ganz anderes als nen Feederarm, man braucht mehr Material usw. 
Außerdem habe ich bei mir zu Hause extrem viel Zeug rumliegen was man irgendwie gebrauchen kann.
Wenn ich alles aufrechne was ich für den Feederarm insg. bezahlt hab bin ich bei ca. 45-50 Euro (15 Euro Alu, 30 Euro Banksticks, 5 Euro Diverses). Also immernoch im Rahmen dessen was man für einen richig guten Feederarm bezahlt#6.
Aber ich würde wetten, das man für so 40-50 Euro ein Tri-Pod bzw. Rod-Pod bauen kann (wie es sich der Threadersteller vorstellt) der besser ist als ein vergleichbares Teil aus der Massenfertigung. 

@D.O.S.: Mir ist gerade eingefallen, das es für so Alu Vierkantrohre, Stecksysteme gibt. (http://www.terrarientechnik.de/index.php/cat/c61_Aluminium-Stecksysteme.html)
Gibts in extrem vielen Varianten auch als Gelenke mit Winkelverstellung! (Ich glaub von der Marke Alfer) Aus solchen Teilen und Vierkantrohren bzw. normalen Rohren liesse sich sowas wie du es bauen willst, leicht realisieren#6.

Greetz FF

p.s.: Hab die Verbindungsstücke gefunden:
http://www.alfer-shop.de/epages/62032238.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=140026&Page=4

Und die hier kann man im Winkel verstellen, eignen sich denk ich gut für die Befestigung der Beine http://www.alfer-shop.de/epages/62032238.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62032238/Products/28621
Musst nur gucken das du die ne Nr. größer kriegst. Gibt es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Zusser (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

@Feeder-Freak
Ich muss dir Anerkennung zollen für deinen Feederarm. Geil! #6#6

Ich liebäugle mit dem Bau eines Highpods zum Feedern, weil mir mein billiges RodPod (das Quad Pod von Beer) einfach zu labil ist.
Bei käuflichen HighPods für 30€..50€ z.B. von Askari wird teilweise ein Gewicht von 1kg angegeben. Sowas _kann _nicht stabil sein.
Überschlagsmäßig kostet ein Tripod, wie ich es mir vorstelle dann 50..70€ für das Aluminium und wiegt 5kg.

Ein besonderes Problem bereitet mir die Realisierung der Teleskopbeine.
Weiter vorne im Thread wurde ein Link auf alu-spezi.de gepostet, die haben günstige Vierkantrohre. Was mir besonders gefällt: es gibt 30er und 34er (!) mit jeweils 2mm Wandstärke.
Wenn die so passen wie ich hoffe könnte man die schön ineinanderstecken. Passende Verbinder und Endstopfen gibt es dort auch. 
Aber wie kann ich die ineinandersteckenden Rohre fixieren?
Meine einzige Idee bisher war, das innere Profil in engen Abständen zu lochen und dann einen Stängel durchzustecken.
So ganz glücklich bin ich aber noch nicht mit dieser Methode...

Noch ein Link: Bei alu-verkauf.de bekommt man Alu- und Kupferzuschnitte beliebiger Länge. Interessanter Laden...

Grüße aus Zus.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hey,
das Problem hatte ich bei meinem Feederarm auch#6.
Ich hab dann einfach Löcher in das äußere Vierkantrohr gebohrt (6mm) und habe dann mit einem 8mm Gewindebohrer ein Gewinde reingeschnitten. Nun kannst du einfach die innere Vierkantstange in die äußere stecken und mit einer Schraube arretieren#6. Wenn dir das nicht fest genug ist kannste auch 2 Löcher Bohren und mit Gewinde versehen. Am besten für sowas sind Sternschrauben (sind bei mir auf den Bilder die Schrauben mit dem dicken schwarzen Kopf).
Ist eigentlich die einzige Lösung die variabel und stabil bzw. fest ist!

Greetz FF


----------



## Zusser (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab dann einfach Löcher in das äußere Vierkantrohr gebohrt (6mm) und habe dann mit einem 8mm Gewindebohrer ein Gewinde reingeschnitten. [...]



An sowas habe ich auch schon gedacht...
Wie dick ist denn die Wand deines Rohrs? Die 30er/34er Rohre an die ich denke haben 2mm Wandstärke.
Das kommt mir gefühlsmäßig zu schwach für ein Gewinde vor.

Ich lass mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## AndreasG (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ein besonderes Problem bereitet mir die Realisierung der Teleskopbeine.
> Weiter vorne im Thread wurde ein Link auf alu-spezi.de gepostet, die haben günstige Vierkantrohre. Was mir besonders gefällt: es gibt 30er und 34er (!) mit jeweils 2mm Wandstärke.
> Wenn die so passen wie ich hoffe könnte man die schön ineinanderstecken. Passende Verbinder und Endstopfen gibt es dort auch.
> Aber wie kann ich die ineinandersteckenden Rohre fixieren?
> ...



Mit dem lochen würdest Du das Material auch sicher zu sehr schwächen.
Ich habe meine Brandungsdreibene vor vielen Jahren selber gebaut, damals habe ich ein Passendes Stück Rohr auf das Ende aufgesetzt und hatte somit eine vernünftige Wandstärke für ein Gewinde. Das eigentliche Rohr hatte die Maße 20x2mm.






Später habe ich dann noch "light" Versionen gebaut, da habe ich dann Skintop-Verschraubungen von Elektrikern benutzt.
Hält wunderbar und die lassen sich auch gut verkleben, Aussenrohr 15mm und Innenrohr 12mm.






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hey,
bei mir waren es auch 2mm Wandstärke. War bzw. ist bei mit gar kein Problem. 
Wenn du auf Nummer sichern gehen willst, kannst du auch einfach Rohre mit stärkeren Wänden nehmen. Bei uns im Bauhaus gibts welche die haben glaub ich 3mm. Kosten aber auch mehr.

Also bei mir haben 2mm gereicht!

FF


----------



## heinmama (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Hallo Feeder Freak,

Respekt für Deinen Feederarm. Ich finde 15 Tacken für das Material ist doch OK. Die Verschraubungen sehen echt professionell aus. Viel Spass damit und nicht madig machen lassen.#6#6#6#6

Ich habe mir auch eine Angelkarre gebaut die ich in den
Kofferraum meines Polo´s stellen kann gebaut. Aber auf 120€
an Materialkosten bin ich nicht gekommen. Man kann ja auch mal auf dem Schrott gucken ob es dort Material gibt. Platten würde ich nicht beim Baumarkt kaufen, da die dort Apothekenpreise haben.

Ich stelle die Tage noch mal Foto´s von meinem Handkarren hier rein.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Sensitivfischer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



heinmama schrieb:


> ... Aber auf 120€
> an Materialkosten bin ich nicht gekommen. Man kann ja auch mal auf dem Schrott gucken ob es dort Material gibt. Platten würde ich nicht beim Baumarkt kaufen, da die dort Apothekenpreise haben.
> 
> Ich stelle die Tage noch mal Foto´s von meinem Handkarren hier rein.
> ...



Nun ja, ich habe meine Siebdruckplatten(Eingelassenes Multiplexmaterial) im Holzfachhandel gekauft und für den 1 m² im Zuschnitt irgentwas zwischen 30 - und 40 Euro gezahlt, viel billiger wie der Baumarkt, war das auch nicht(Ersparnis etwa 5 Euro/m²).
Ansonsten schlugen die Kunststoffspeichenräder mit Luftbereifung, die Nirosta- Spax- Schrauben, Achsenteile aus Edelstahl(Achse, Führung, Hülse, Halterung), HT- Abflussrohre mit Verschlussstopfen(als Rutenhalter), rostfreie Schellen und nicht zu vergessen der Lack, ein Loch in die Kasse.
Das summiert sich ganz gewaltig.
Dafür habe ich nachher ein Karre, die genau zu meiner Ausrüstung passt, wo jedes Teil seinen Platz hat, an der nur bestes Material in Handarbeit verarbeitet wurde, die pisswetterfest ist richtig schick aussieht und die vermutlich mein Sohn noch erben kann.


----------



## heinmama (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Dafür habe ich nachher ein Karre, die genau zu meiner Ausrüstung passt, wo jedes Teil seinen Platz hat, an der nur bestes Material in Handarbeit verarbeitet wurde, die pisswetterfest ist richtig schick aussieht und die vermutlich mein Sohn noch erben kann.


Okay, wenn man sich etwas invididuell zusammenbaut ist der Preis auch ok. Das kannste auch nicht kaufen und die Qualitaet ist besser und reperabel, was Du bei den Sachen aus China leider nicht hast. Kennt man ja dreimal angucken und es faellt auseinander, auch das ist China.

Ich will nicht hoffen das Dein Sohn schnell die Nachfolge antritt, und das Du noch viele Projekte verwirklichen kannst.:q:q

Gruss
Heinmama


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



heinmama schrieb:


> ...
> Ich will nicht hoffen das Dein Sohn schnell die Nachfolge antritt, und das Du noch viele Projekte verwirklichen kannst.:q:q
> 
> Gruss
> Heinmama



Wann ich ins Gras beiße, weiß natürlich niemand, aber egal wann es mich trifft, mein Sohn hat noch reichlich Zeit bis er mit der Karre was anfangen kann, er ist erst 14 Monate alt.:q:q:q
Hier mal ein Bild von der Baustelle:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*

Auf dem Bild kann man im Moment drei Bereiche erkennen:
1. links diese Fächer nehmen später die Rutentransportrohre auf und ein Fach für Erdspieße, Schirm, Banksticks.
2. In der Mitte finden nachher zwei Carryall- Taschen Platz
3. rechts diese Fach ist für meinen Angelstuhl gedacht, der dort zusammengeklappt, stehend seinen Platz hat.
Der Bereiche 2. ist nachher 2 Etagen hoch, dass heißt das über den Carryalls, getrennt durch eine Zwischenplatte, hat obenauf noch ein Futtereimer und ein Futtertasche Platz, sowie eine Köderpalette.
Stellprobe mit den Utensilien wurde schon gemacht, soweit passt meine Planung.
Dem Karren fehlt noch:
- Fertigstellung des zentralen Teil
- Anbringung der "Deichsel", sowie Griffvorrichtung
- diverse Schleifarbeiten
- Versiegelung in kritischen Bereichen-
- End-/Farbanstrich
- Montage der Achsvorrichtung
- Abspeckkur
- Montage der Tarnsportrohre sowie diverser Halterungen...
- + alles was ich gerade vergessen habe zu nennen.


----------



## K4m (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Rutenablage -> erster Versuch*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild kann man im Moment drei Bereiche erkennen:
> 1. links diese Fächer nehmen später die Rutentransportrohre auf und ein Fach für Erdspieße, Schirm, Banksticks.
> 2. In der Mitte finden nachher zwei Carryall- Taschen Platz
> 3. rechts diese Fach ist für meinen Angelstuhl gedacht, der dort zusammengeklappt, stehend seinen Platz hat.
> ...




nettes teil, aber wie groß ist der denn?
nachdem was du alles geschrieben hast was da rein passt muss der ja recht sperrig sein 

achja, was du noch vergessen hast:
räder


----------

